# smith and wesson flashlight ?



## 250Brider (Apr 3, 2006)

Does anyone know where I might get a new head for a s+w fl10?. I located a new battery but now I can't find the old head to put it together with. Thanks. I need my guilt free lumens back!!


----------



## Lightbeeout (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: smith and wesson FL10 replacement bulb/head for the flashlight ?*

I'm also trying to find a replacement bulb/head for my FL10. Can anyone help?


----------



## deuscoup (Jan 24, 2007)

The local Academy (the right stuff, the right price) has S&W lights. You will need to purchase an entire body. Hope this helps, I don't know where to buy just a head.


----------



## jar3ds (Jan 26, 2007)

i don't know but everything S&W makes the product sucks... guns/knives and now we can add flashlights


----------



## deuscoup (Jan 26, 2007)

I have found their revolvers to be of very high quality (esp the pre-lock ones). I prefer Ruger for bang/buck category, but I would be quite happy with a 686. I have little knowledge of their auto pistols (perhaps that is what you speak of.)


----------



## Brighteyez (Jan 26, 2007)

Have you tried contacting the importer?
The company that owns the Smith & Wesson brand for flashlights is PowerTech in Collierville TN. Their telephone number is 901-850-9393.




250Brider said:


> Does anyone know where I might get a new head for a s+w fl10?. I located a new battery but now I can't find the old head to put it together with. Thanks. I need my guilt free lumens back!!


----------



## dudemar (Jan 27, 2007)

Brighteyez said:


> Have you tried contacting the importer?
> The company that owns the Smith & Wesson brand for flashlights is PowerTech in Collierville TN. Their telephone number is 901-850-9393.



I was about to say that, you took the words right out of my mind. In the words of Keanu:

Whoa.


----------



## Brighteyez (Jan 29, 2007)

Oops, it's an old post and it appears that the OP did indeed ask about that part before in another thread. Seems that his request was not noticed by Jack Pyles of PowerTech was also posting in that same thread. Don't know if the OP ever contacted the company.



dudemar said:


> I was about to say that, you took the words right out of my mind. In the words of Keanu:
> 
> Whoa.


----------



## SmithWessonLites (Feb 5, 2007)

I know this is an old thread, but the FL7 and FL10 were both made by Bell Sports which also makes bicycle helmets. PowerTech never made those lights from the late 90's. Only place I know to find them is Ebay...jP


----------



## Wacki (Dec 17, 2009)

jar3ds said:


> i don't know but everything S&W makes the product sucks... guns/knives and now we can add flashlights





Dirty Harry disagrees.

I'll agree with you on the knives. When it comes to revolvers only two names are typically discussed. Ruger (cheap but built like a tank) or Smith & Wesson (expensive but nice).

In the AR15 world the Smith & Wesson M&P is well respected.


----------



## bstrickler (Dec 18, 2009)

We have a thread necropheliac!

Did you notice the date is 2007? It's almost 2010 now.

~Brian


----------



## dudemar (Dec 20, 2009)

Happens every now and then.

Wonder if the OP ever found a new head...


----------

